# heavy thrush and bacterial vaginosis at 36 weeks pregnant



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

i haven't been feeling well for a few weeks now. They did check my WCC 2 1/2 weeks ago which said they were 22.2 and on the high side but didn't do any further test. Then i got a white discharge, and gave me canasten and said it was thrush. Then this turned yellow and yacky so did swabs, which they lost. Then they did more swabs and they forgot to send them off. Then on Monday i had some more which she were so rough, made me bleed  

To cut a long story short i have heavy thrush and BV. I probably have had this for over 2 weeks now without getting treated and been having a lot of period cramps and aches and pains. I wondered if the BV could bring on early labour, and if it does, will the baby get it. I'm really worried but didn't want to ask the doctor this as she had already upset me with the way she has recently treated me.

thanks for your answer in advance

melanie xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

poor you  

I presume you now have some antibiotics, so you are being treated and will be all sorted by the time your baby arrives.

It may have caused the cramps and pain but hopefully they will stop as the antibiotics begin to work.

It may be worth you looking for another GP, you need to trust the doctor that you see yourself and also your new baby!

Take care x


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

yes. After weeks of feeling rubbish i have now been prescribed metronidazole 400mg twice daily which is apparantly the right drug for BV and they have given me canasten 100 x 6 day course.

Some of the dr's at my gp surgery are fantastic. I just think that sometimes (as they know me well with my mental health condition ) they think i am taking the mickey and go to the doctors for the fun of it. But the truth is, everytime i go to the doctors, i actually need help or have something wrong with me.

I just hope that they have caught the infection in time

thanks for taking the time out to reply so soon
melanie xxx


----------

